# Wrist pain (ulnar side)



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

I know there have been other posts about wrist pain, but none of them have had it in a similar place to me. I have been to the physio and they've given me exercises that don't seem to help. Its been going on for almost 6 months now, and i haven't been riding for the past month of so.

Basically i get pain on the ulnar (outside) part of the wrist on the top and bottom of my hand, it hurts to grip in certain orientations, twist doorknobs, or push up on the underside of a desk. It feels like a tendon pain rather than a nerve pain as it never tingles.

I think trying a different bar might help, but there are so many different up sweeps and back sweeps that i can't buy them all. I think i currently have 750mm bars with a 9 degree backsweep and 4 degree upsweep.

Has anyone had similar pain, and found a type of bar that helped?

I am going to morzine in 3 weeks so really need to try everything i can!


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Any recent crashes? Gloves or gloveless? have you tried rolling your barss?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I was having discomfort after carpal tunnel release surgery. I swapped my Havoc bar out for a Renthal (less sweep) and felt much better. Try rolling the bars forward a bit, like Drth Vadar sugest. If that doesen't work try a bar with less sweep.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay i'll have a look at bars with less sweep. Rolling it forward? would that not put your hands in a worse position? i always thought bars with a lot of back sweep would put your wrists in a more natural position anyway?
Well i've had a few crashes onto hands, but nothing that i can think oh it suddenly started after that - the pain came on very gradually.
Trouble is, i'm still trying to recover at the moment, and I just don't know how i will know whats helping, cause it's such a long term thing.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

I injured my left wrist as a kid and it still reminds me from time to time. On bad days I use a brace like this and pop an Aleve. I won't bother with surgery till the pain becomes chronic and unbearable.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I have had similar pain, tho not chronic. Have you had your wrists adjusted? Like by a chiropractor that knows what he is doing? That seems to work for me, plus the stretching and a little arnica.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I've used a wrist brace thanks (661 pro), but it didn't seem to help that much. Only ever done some physio exercises, and they don't seem to have helped that much. I'm considering seeing a wrist specialist and hopefully they will be able to help. It's just so annoying, i've found stretching does help with the immediate pain, but doesn't seem to affect it long term really.
Think it might just be a case of dosing up with pain killers while i'm in morzine and trying to get it sorted after.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

There should be marks on your bars that indicate +/- symbols. + gives you more up sweep and less back sweep. - gives you less up sweep and more back sweep.
I hurt my wrists last year and it took 3 months before they were right again. I just stayed off of them until I was able to do push ups with hands in all positions. 
Try rolling the bars before you go spending any money.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay thanks Drth Vadr, i will give that a go


----------



## Delay1234 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had to have my ulna shortened by 3mm because of a torn TFCC ligament. In other words, I could talk all day about wrist pain and exercises. One thing I did was switched to carbon bars with less sweep. The carbon reduces the micro vibrations by quite a bit. I'm currently running the RaceFace SIXC carbon bars. 

Also, grip strength exercises will help with stabilizing your wrists when needed. This helped me a lot. See a hand/wrist specialist, a hand guy will jump right to the problem.


----------



## thats how i roll (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounds like an avlusion fracture when the ligament comes off the bone. I had the same thing. I had the same symptoms and dept with it for a month or so. I had multiple dr visits and X-rays they found it during an MRI. 3 weeks in a cast and I was good to go.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I'll have a go at some hanging exersises and grip strengthening. I have a feeling it isn't a nerve thing, as it's more achy than a nerve twitch sort of pain. Also, as I say I don't remember one particular event that set it off, so i don't think it's a fracture. Well I'll go to the doctors when i get back from Morzine and see what they have to say, I just hope it will be bearable in Morzine.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

+ 1 on less sweep back. You may also need to adjust the width, from my experience.

On my long XC rides it took a while to figure out something that didn't put undue pressure in this area. My current solution for this is ControlTech Ti Mania bar: narrower at 660 or so, with less sweep (yes, it does feel a bit flexy at times). It was fairly expensive.

Luckily, for DH I can get away with wide flat alu bar - Blackspire 808, no complaints at all. This one was super cheap, like $30 on sale from CRC

Oh - and 'gradual' does sound like overuse. This happens to many people in running when they up their mileage. Does this sound like a possible reason?


----------



## Broncstad (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey grim I have precisely the same symptoms and gradual pain as you. I noticed a few months ago when I was putting my bike in the back of my truck. Now, lifting up to open a window at home is very painful. Riding is ok. It's not pain free but it's definitely tolerable. I suspect it will get worse after time like it has been. I've added a second bike to the stable about 6 months ago. 1/2" rise, been using 1"rise. Also I've ridden a ton last year, almost double than the year before or any other time. How's your wrist doing now? Any advice? 

Thx,
Marcus


----------

